
Google Bought Motorola for More Than Patents, Schmidt Says - joelhaus
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-02/he-couldn-t-stand-apple-s-board-schmidt.html
======
eitally
As someone who was there, I think it's fair to say that this article had no
real business being written. Yes, the quote from Eric is accurate. However, it
was literally the only sentence he spoke about the deal and it was completely
devoid of any information. The two main topics of the interview were the
economy (and the political landscape) and the history of modern computing as
see through Eric's lens (PARC --> Sun --> Novell --> Google).

~~~
mark_l_watson
Too bad what they said about the economy and politics were not covered - that
would have been more interesting.

~~~
joelhaus
This may include it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2955153>

[edit:] Actually it does, you can skip to it here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDl5hb0XbfY#t=41m38s>

------
skrebbel
The article has exactly as much information as its title.

~~~
athst
I think the subtext is that. before, the Google line on the acquisition is
that it was solely for the patents. Possibly to not piss off their other
partners who are making the hardware that competes with Motorola. To my
knowledge this is the first Google exec to admit publicly that having control
over both the hardware and software platforms could make better products.

~~~
hasslblad
Most of the talk of Google buying Motorola Mobile has been about the patents
and more control over the hardware. I think it's also important to consider
the tax breaks Google could be aiming for -

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/01/google_buys_tax_brea...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/01/google_buys_tax_breaks_along_with_mobility/)

------
far33d
does anyone else find the URL for this article strange?

~~~
redthrowaway
A little bit of googling suggests those comments came from a salesforce.com
presentation he gave. Perhaps that part of the article was edited out and the
title changed, but the url didn't.

